# Racking up the miles



## Stitch147 (Jan 3, 2021)

As some of you know I like taking part in charity walks, anything from 5k, 25k and marathon distances.
Well last year I didnt take part in any of these.
However, I just had a look through last years stats on my Fitbit. 
I still managed to walk 1,474 miles throughout 2020.
Not too shabby.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 3, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 3, 2021)

Excellent! 

I just missed my goal of averaging 12,500 steps per day for 2020 (I did 12,395), but that added up to 3,050 km. Which is almost exactly the distance between Sydney and Perth - makes you realise how big the world must have been back in the olden days.

On the downside, my PAD/claudication leg which was on track to being effectively cured, according to my vascular guy, re-gammified just before Christmas. He's not back on board for another week & in the meantime I'm completely p*ssed off about it


----------



## Ditto (Jan 3, 2021)

Congrats.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 4, 2021)

Great stuff @Stitch147


----------



## Bloden (Jan 4, 2021)

Well done you.  That’s a loooong walk.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 4, 2021)

Well done Stitch mine was nearly on target, just couldn`t get out the front door, hope you
are safe and M&S is looking after you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 5, 2021)

Is that because of you working though? Stay out of trouble @Stitch147 x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Is that because of you working though? Stay out of trouble @Stitch147 x


Probably, but I think if I wasn't working and averaging 15,000 steps a day I'd make myself go out for a walk. I've seen a virtual challenge advertised and it's to walk the equivalent miles of Route 66, just over 2,400 miles. Tempted to sign up for it. You have 2 years to complete it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2021)

Stitch147 said:


> I've seen a virtual challenge advertised and it's to walk the equivalent miles of Route 66, just over 2,400 miles. Tempted to sign up for it. You have 2 years to complete it.



Sounds fun! There were little trials and ’virtual races’ you could do with friends on my fitbit. Just converted your regular step count to show you how far you’d got around the Grand Canyon or whatever


----------

